# Need Help Going From Computer Science Courses To Something Useful



## DroidDev32 (Jun 8, 2011)

I have been going to school for computer science for a few years now and would like to get involved with something with android. I understand the basics of programming, but most of the stuff we did in class was either in Visual Studio or Netbeans and they were small projects that we never really built on. I know android uses Eclipse for a lot of stuff and I have messed around with that some, but what is used when doing something like porting cm7 to the Thunderbolt? Some of the files are in C and C++ and some are in Java, right? How is all of that handled?

I may be getting way over my head but I would like to be able to at least start following the changes being made to cm7 for the Thunderbolt a little better. If there are any good articles on this I would be thankful if someone can just point me in the right direction. Thanks!


----------



## Evileyefox (Jul 1, 2011)

Get an ubuntu box set up, then look at the cyanogen wiki. 
Wiki.cyanogenmod.com


----------

